# Work Permit Procedure



## EireLDN (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello there,
I've been seeing a lot of conflicting information regarding the process to obtain a temporary residence visa with permission to pursue remunerated activities. I recently accepted a job offer and I'm currently in talks with my local consulate to set up an appointment to receive my special entry visa which I'll eventually present at the INM for my temporary resident visa.

Would someone mind explaining the process of entering Mexico and swapping my special visa received at the consulate for my temporary resident visa. At what stage will I have to show my apostilled degree? How involved will my employer be in this process? I wanted to stay in Mexico City for a month prior to starting my job so is it possible to begin the process here despite my employer being in Puebla?

Any help would be much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EireLDN said:


> Hello there,
> I've been seeing a lot of conflicting information regarding the process to obtain a temporary residence visa with permission to pursue remunerated activities. I recently accepted a job offer and I'm currently in talks with my local consulate to set up an appointment to receive my special entry visa which I'll eventually present at the INM for my temporary resident visa.
> 
> Would someone mind explaining the process of entering Mexico and swapping my special visa received at the consulate for my temporary resident visa. At what stage will I have to show my apostilled degree? How involved will my employer be in this process? I wanted to stay in Mexico City for a month prior to starting my job so is it possible to begin the process here despite my employer being in Puebla?
> ...


Your employer has to give you a letter which you include with your application for Residencial Temporal at the consulate.

You get some paperwork at the consulate. After you arrive in Mexico, you have I believe a month to go to INM with it for your Residencial Temporal card. They will want your address in Puebla. 

After that you could spend a month where ever you want. You will need an address to get your RT and if it is not your permanent address, you will need to go back to INM after you move, so it would be a pain. Better to find a place in Puebla first then do your traveling.


----------



## EireLDN (Dec 16, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Your employer has to give you a letter which you include with your application for Residencial Temporal at the consulate.
> 
> You get some paperwork at the consulate. After you arrive in Mexico, you have I believe a month to go to INM with it for your Residencial Temporal card. They will want your address in Puebla.
> 
> After that you could spend a month where ever you want. You will need an address to get your RT and if it is not your permanent address, you will need to go back to INM after you move, so it would be a pain. Better to find a place in Puebla first then do your traveling.


Thanks for this, really helpful! My employer will be setting up my housing situation in Puebla so if all goes to plan, I will know my permanent address before I fly to Mexico. With this mind, is it possible to carry out the procedure at an INM office in the DF with my Puebla address? I'm just asking as I've booked my flight to Mexico City and it would save me a bus trip to Puebla and back if I could do it all in Mexico City.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

When I worked in Mexico my employer handled those questions and most of the paperwork. If your employer regularly handles this kind of scenario they should know what to do. Maybe your situation is different?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EireLDN said:


> Thanks for this, really helpful! My employer will be setting up my housing situation in Puebla so if all goes to plan, I will know my permanent address before I fly to Mexico. With this mind, is it possible to carry out the procedure at an INM office in the DF with my Puebla address? I'm just asking as I've booked my flight to Mexico City and it would save me a bus trip to Puebla and back if I could do it all in Mexico City.


I don't know.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t know either, but if you asked me to guess, I’d say chances are you’ll be required to do it in Puebla. You should be prepared for that possibility. The trip to Puebla isn’t too onerous or expensive.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good choice on Puebla - it is a beautiful city ! Audi / Vw ??


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Just got my RT in January, but no work permit--retired for now at least. They prefer you start your application online, after that you have to show up at the INM office for whatever city/state you live in, which sometimes isn't the closest one. In any case, it's unlikely you can get it all done in just one time through, they love to send you back for more documentation. Waiting for your actual green card is also variable. Mine took only two weeks but I've heard up to three months, depending on the time of year, election cycle, etc. Suerte.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> Just got my RT in January, but no work permit--retired for now at least. They prefer you start your application online, after that you have to show up at the INM office for whatever city/state you live in, which sometimes isn't the closest one. In any case, it's unlikely you can get it all done in just one time through, they love to send you back for more documentation. Waiting for your actual green card is also variable. Mine took only two weeks but I've heard up to three months, depending on the time of year, election cycle, etc. Suerte.


Several years ago, when the system was transitioning from FM2/FM3 to Residente Temporal/Residente Permanente, it took me four months(!) to go from FM3 to RP. This was in Mexico City. Hopefully, by now INM has gotten its act together.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Just got my RT in January, but no work permit--retired for now at least. They prefer you start your application online, after that you have to show up at the INM office for whatever city/state you live in, which sometimes isn't the closest one. In any case, it's unlikely you can get it all done in just one time through, they love to send you back for more documentation. Waiting for your actual green card is also variable. Mine took only two weeks but I've heard up to three months, depending on the time of year, election cycle, etc. Suerte.


I think you are describing the process for someone who already resides in Mexico. For newcomers, the process starts at a Mexican consulate in the US, and the part at INM in Mexico may be faster.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> For newcomers, the process starts at a Mexican consulate in the US, and the part at INM in Mexico may be faster.


Good clarification. Just a note for non-U.S. people, in general the process starts at a Mexican consulate abroad, normally in one’s home country or country of residence.


----------

